# Heavily Planted Vivarium Tutorial



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay, so I'm getting tired of seeing all these awesome vivs packed with plants because I don't have the first clue about how to make one. That is why I think its time for someone to post a full construction journal or atleast some ideas for the rest of us who have trouble making stunning vivs on our own. Things such as plant placement, soil, and hardy plant species and where to get them would be a great start. So please, all you plant people out there post a construction journal to help us (me) along.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Its really not that tough... look around for the various substrate ideas, and pick some plants you like. Most will grow like mad with little or no effort at all. Take a shot, and try a small tank with a good light over it. You will be impressed with the results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

But even so, How do you fit soo many plants into these little itty bitty tanks? Some guy recently posted his tank that had like 50 plants. Talk about packed!
Its amazing how everytime you add a plant to the tank, the tank looks ten times better. 1 plant = ten times more beauty.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Khamul1of9 said:


> But even so, How do you fit soo many plants into these little itty bitty tanks? Some guy recently posted his tank that had like 50 plants. Talk about packed!
> Its amazing how everytime you add a plant to the tank, the tank looks ten times better. 1 plant = ten times more beauty.


Maybe when it's first planted. However, after 6 months, it will be an inpenetrable jungle! Unless you have an absolutely HUGE tank, I think you can make a very nice terrarium with less than 10 plants. 20 gallons or less, and you can cut that down to under 5 plants.

That's just my opinion, though.

First planted:










Same plants 12 months later:










Journal: http://www.frognet.org/gallery/False-Bo ... l-Assembly


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

EXACTALLY, and those with so many species, usually only have like a cutting, and a single or a couple bulbs(as in orchids). Then allow them to fill in. With a good lighting system, this should nto be too long for it to happen. I think its best to do itt by letting it grow in, looks better.

Ryan


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd offer that you should start small--put in plants you like and see how they grow. Take what you've learned from this smaller tank and apply it to a larger tank. With each tank you create, your skills/knowledge will increase and you can take more daring "risks" with things like orchids ect....
Just my opinion, of course, but many of these fantastic tanks you see are the result of years of trials...both sucesses _and_ failures. I've killed more than my share of plants by placing them in inappropriate places--with each succeeding tank I make, I feel that my techniques improve.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

Yea, I c what you are talking about. I've taken the plunge recently into broms. I'll be posting pics of my new broms by the way, in my other post, "Planted water features".


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

I have around 50 species in my viv. It really isnt any different than a tank with four species.... If you know how to care for each species individually, putting them all together doesnt involve any special secrets or anything. But you do have to know the needs of each plant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

Personally I like the denser approach. Having more species makes it look more natural, and as long as you routnily trim as it grows there should be no problems.


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone. I think my problem may be that I know very little about plants outside of broms. Maybe we can get a list of plants together or atleast types (orchids, carnivorous, etc.) and list where they should be planted and the conditions they like. I guess I'll just have to go with trial and error but I would like a little information to get started on. So any links/advice anyone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is the best list of viv plants I have ran across.
http://www.tropical-experience.nl/artic ... &submenu=0 
It doesn't give the placement location, but if you did a google search on any plant you acquire, or are interested in, you would be sure to find advice ,probably mixed opinions, on growing conditions. Most plants will give you some warning if there is something wrong. Just have fun with it.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

sirfugu said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. I think my problem may be that I know very little about plants outside of broms. Maybe we can get a list of plants together or atleast types (orchids, carnivorous, etc.) and list where they should be planted and the conditions they like. I guess I'll just have to go with trial and error but I would like a little information to get started on. So any links/advice anyone?


If you are looking to try some new things and don't want to put too much effort into researching it, I think contacting someone like Bob (rbrightstone) from the Mind's Eye, Ken at Peace of the Tropics, Harry at Cloud Jungle, or Alex at http://www.customecos.com would be worth your while. They can usually help you find something like what you are looking for and tell you how it will work in your terrarium.

However, as a rough and quick list, here are some plants that I have had good luck with in my terraria:

Philodendrons, Pothos, etc. (several varieties/species)--grow VERY fast
Selaginella (several varieties/species)--like moist, well-drained
Cissus amazonicus--likes VERY bright light; very cool leaves, but difficult to train
Java moss--prefers constantly wet, bright conditions
Pepperomia (several species/varieties)--slightly drier than Selaginella
Nepenthes (lowland varieties)--like bright, constantly moist, well-drained conditions
Fittonia (several)--ideal for terrarium; some types get too large/leggy
Ferns--most get too large; some Adiantums grow slowly enough; lots make nice plants for a while
Ficus pumila--quickly covers a background

I know I'm missing quite a few (not counting bromeliads--I love the Neoregelias), but I'm still a little groggy this morning, and that should give you a good start.


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Homer that is exactly what I was looking for. Just a rough start. Anybody have any more input?

Edit: Thanks Rad3dad, thats a pretty extensive list.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

sirfugu said:


> Okay, so I'm getting tired of seeing all these awesome vivs packed with plants because I don't have the first clue about how to make one.


Nature will sort it for you, dont worry too much. Just make sure things are planted in the correct medium with sufficient drainage.

i.e. Peperomias like a more composted pete, whereas Orchids like a loose bark mix.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

In my tank I have *Syngonium* which I know grows everywhere. It can get pretty big, but if you trim it right, and it is easy to trim, you can make it give you a nice decorative effect. 
*Pilea* will survive, this is another plant I have, but it looks much better outside the terrarium. Apparently I have tooo much light. 
*Fittonias* are real good. I got a *"Juanita"* variety, which is the one with the pink veins, and it grows slowly, but not too slowly. Its just perfect, and breaks up the green. 
I have *Anubias *growing in wet spots. It flowers all the time. I also have a *Spathyphyllum*, its growing slowly though, but producing new leaves. Its also in a wet spot. 
I've got *Algoeanema commutatum*, which I grew from seed in the tank. Its growing at the same rate as its non viv brothers and sisters which I also grew from seed. Its a slow grower, and I have it in moist soil.
I have a water feature, in which I grow *Kyoto Dwarf Grass*, I've recently read that this is not an aquatic, and so I'm thinking It would do nicely in moist soil. Also, I've got *Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"* in the water feature. Its growing slowly but steadily.
I also have *Maiden Hair Fern *which is growing in a planter rock, but it looks half good, and half bad, so I wont endorse since Im no good a growing it yet.
And before I forget, I have a *Saintpualia, African Violet*, It hasnt died, and it hasnt rotted away. When I bought it, it had pups (I don't know if that is the correct term for African Violets), and they too have kept growing, and growing. But nothing spectacular. It flowered two times in April and March, and hasn't done a thing since then. I believe it needs more light since It hasnt bloomed after I moved the viv to where it would no longer get direct morning sunshine.
*Baby tears* is also growing sporadically in the viv. I can't tell you why, but it has thrived in one part of the viv, its stagnant in another, and is dead gone in a third part. I really don't see the difference between the places, except maybe moistness. Its surviving in the wetter soil.????? Oh well.
My viv has been up and running since March of 2005.
I also have an unknown moss which I collected from a NYC park, and it has taken over. I lucked out on that one. I use it in all my vivs, from the original stock that I collected.
Hope this helps.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

i can get 25 plus species in a 10 or 20, no problem. but i like using mini orchids, small epiphytic ferns, Utricularia and Genlisea. heck using 3 inch pots with one species per pot i can fit about 12 pots of Utrics and genlisea into a 10 gallon. its really not hard to use a great number of species in a small tank as long as great care is used in selecting them. ive got a 45 gallon tank that im betting i can get well over a hundred species of plants in if i can round up enough mini orchids that will work. most of the orchids im using or like to use have psuedobulbs and leaves less than 3 inches tall. the "large" orchids i use are generally less than 7 inches tall. add these to the liverworts and 3 or 4 species of moss ive got growing in the tanks. large numbers of species are easy to do and dont always mean an absolute impenitrable jungle. course i also cant tell half the Utrics apart unless they bloom.


----------

